# Gwynedd Show brag!



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

I haven't been around much lately what with the house move and subsequent renovation but we had a fab day out at the Gwynedd Show yesterday!!

Remy got the Imperial which is his third and also got the BOB! Darcy got her first Grand, the BOB and was named Best Burmese Adult!! They did well in their sides too!!

I have also noticed that Sir Joshua Purrkins got the Olympian - well done Carol!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

What great results!! Well done you. You must be proud.

When is your next show?


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

well done 

my NFC boy got his 2nd PC certificate there yesterday too, however the table workers didn't write one out for him so I had to come home without it and hope they give the correct info to the GCCF.....not very happy about that.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Wow! Well done you (and cats) !! 

You must have been bowled over, I bet your cheeks hurt from beaming


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Vixxen said:


> well done
> 
> my NFC boy got his 2nd PC certificate there yesterday too, however the table workers didn't write one out for him so I had to come home without it and hope they give the correct info to the GCCF.....not very happy about that.


They will send you the actual Premier certificate in the post. If you don't get it in 2 weeks call the show manager and tell her which judge it is. It's not the show manager who informs the GCCF of a PC. You have to apply for your title yourself when you have all 3.

Well done by the way :thumbup:


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

jo-pop said:


> They will send you the actual Premier certificate in the post. If you don't get it in 2 weeks call the show manager and tell her which judge it is. It's not the show manager who informs the GCCF of a PC. You have to apply for your title yourself when you have all 3.
> 
> Well done by the way :thumbup:


I didn't mean claiming the title, show managers still have to put everything into the GCCF  as when you claim titles they do check. hopefully it will turn up in the post!  been showing for 20+ years and never had a certificate not given on the day until yesterday.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Sorry I didn't read it properly, I thought you meant it was your 3rd pc and you were just waiting for your title. Sorry hun. 
I had a judge go home early ill once before she'd signed them off. Thankfully received it quickly


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

jo-pop said:


> What great results!! Well done you. You must be proud.
> 
> When is your next show?


Chester on 10th August!

And yes, I am a very proud cat mummy!!


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Belated congratulations on a great day!

Yes, Joshy got his Olympian, and BOC AND narrowly beaten 2 to 1 for Best pedigree pet as well so dead chuiffed with him. He also had a film crew following him round all day for a possible future series taster so was quite a star in many ways lol


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Yes, the film crew thing was a bit odd. I kept dodging them in case they wanted to talk to me as I didn't know what it was all about!


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

The crew was doing a supposed taster for a potential new series starring the comedy character Angelos Epithemiou (I had to Google him lol), by the time the day was over it had gone so well, apparently, that they were talking "pilot" and "some bits might be aired" instead of "taster not for broadcast"!!! How I got myself involved I am still not sure but somewhere along the line I allowed myself to be talked into it  Joshy was the true star though, he was an absolute darling with them


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

How could Joshy be anything else!?! Be funny if it does air, I am definitely on camera a few times as I was stewarding so kept walking across!!


----------

